# Seeking knowledge



## LOOSE_TEKZ_911 (Aug 12, 2012)

I am.new to the forum I am.a 27 year old aspiring artist from.southern new Jersey, Paulsboro. Looking for new direction and opportunities in life. I would greatly appreciate responses and help.


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Aug 18, 2012)

Good afternoon..........are you a Mason, or seeking more information about Freemasonry?   Since you reside in New Jersey, if you are seeking more information about Prince Hall Freemasonry, (Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge, F&AM, State of New Jersey) check the website *mwphglnj.org. *    The website for the Mainstream Grand Body of Masonry in New Jersey (Grand Lodge of New Jersey, F&AM) is *newjerseygrandlodge.org.*    My advice to you is to check both websites, and if you are interested in becoming a Mason, join the Grand Body of Masonry that best suits YOU.          

Bro. Vincent C. Jones, Sr., Bayou City Lodge #228
Prince Hall Affiliation, Free and Accepted Masonry
Houston, Texas, Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas


----------



## daddyrich (Aug 19, 2012)

Your profile states that you are a Master Mason, which Lodge is your home? There are many lodges that have study groups and you can also further your knowledge in the York and or Scottish Rites. Do you have an approximate idea of what you might be looking for?


----------



## scialytic (Aug 19, 2012)

See the thread regarding the GM in Montana being removed that he posted in the other day. There were two posts from members with brand new accounts. Note Brother Porter's post. May be legit. May be somebody creating an account to further their argument. Maybe Tekz will PM you for more info. The rapper Tekz (from Paulsbo NJ) is about to head to prison for a little spell...


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Aug 21, 2012)

Good evening, Scialytic.   Send me more information regarding that story you posted.  If that holds true, I will consult with Admin Staff, and handle this a different way via the administration.     Bro Jones


----------



## scialytic (Aug 21, 2012)

Let me know if you didn't get my PM. It looks like it sent, but isn't showing up in my sent box for some reason...


----------

